
DIA Study: Invisibility Cloaking Theory and Experiments - DyslexicAtheist
https://publicintelligence.net/dia-invisibility-cloaking/
======
d0ne
Summary:

“Such optical cloaking devices do not yet exist, but one can gauge the
progress in the required technology by considering the progress in negatively
refracting optical materials.”

------
godelmachine
Thanks a lot DyslexicAtheist for sharing this. Valuable indeed!

Of worth is checking their “Related materials from the archive” at the end.
Very interesting!

------
bksenior
Someone want to share a tl;dr?

